# 2010 Golf 2.5 dyno surprises



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally took my car to the dyno and was rather surprised at the results. Note they called my car a rabbit lol. The dyno is dyno dynamics aka heartbreaker dyno as we know it reads low compared to a dynojet typically 15% less. Because of this I expected poor numbers but to my surprise it put down 163.1 hp with just intake and cat back with single straight through magnaflow and 93 octane. Temp was 69F altitude around 1000ft. Read somewhere in a magazine that premium does see an increase on the 2.5's on stock ecu. Anyways im pretty happy with the numbers and the torque curve is extraordinarily flat with very linear hp. But as we all know the torque curve is what this engine accels at. As for hp the guy who did my runs thinks I can make more power if the rev limiter was raised. Thats the reason why there is a dip after 6300 rpm. It certainly does look like it would keep increasing which is extremely odd as I thought this motor was for low end power and would fall flat on its face after 6k but apparently not. Note that stock max hp is 5800rpm and mine is around 6200-6300rpm with rev limiter so who knows if it would make more. I think the straight through exhaust could attribute to that. Another odd things was I thought this motor made more torque than horsepower but nooo. Tell me what you guys think. Hopefully I can get unitronic tuned before the year ends and see what it does.

Post your own dynos if you can


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

09+ have better "stock" gains cause of the improved engine management.

this is the only other 09+ dyno i know of... both, you and him "prove" to have gotten REALLY good gains with bolt ons.




Brabbit32 said:


> Well got on the dyno today! Got some good baseline numbers.
> 
> 177WHP
> 158WTQ
> ...


his mods at the time were intake, exhaust, intake mani.


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

so he picked up 10 whp with an intake mani but I'm guessing he didn't have a tune for it because of the low gain? once I get mine running properly I will have it dyno'd to finally see what all my sri has done for me, and if I can find it on the way to the shop, I'll run it with E85 as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you were to compare apples to apples (which you shouldnt)
then it would be: +14 whp and -1.3WTq with the mani and no tune.

still, its very good to get 163whp and no tune, or 180whp with no headers and no tune? thats VERY good too.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

he probably also didnt gain as much cause most of the claimed hp gains are on the 07 and earlier 2.5's which dont have the same manifold as the newer ones which have more hp to begin with.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

jaja123 said:


> *I thought this motor was for low end power and would fall flat on its face after 6k but apparently not.....Another odd things was I thought this motor made more torque than horsepower but nooo*


The earlier BGP engines were like that but the newer CBTA motor is more peaky in its power delivery and sacrifices some low end grunt in order to make more top end power. You can definitely feel that the engine has almost nothing off idle, but it builds revs rapidly, but as soon as you reach three grand or so there is a noticeably large jump in forward momentum.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats pretty impressive for the newer Golf. They musta done something right with the revised engine mechanics in the newer 2.5s. Nice job man, get a mani and software and youll really open up that top end.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I think that because you have a straight through exhaust, you have almost no back pressure which makes u lose torque , but gives you more power on top.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

makes sense although catback gains are never really that good


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

jaja123 said:


> makes sense although catback gains are never really that good


yeah gains for catback are not overwelming , but still you can look at around 8hp crank gain with a 2.5 inch catback.

Neuspeed catback has 2.75 inch tubing. Aparently makes a bit more power on top , but loses torque down low.

obviously if you have a built head with cams, etc.. its always better to have bigger tubing.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah. I have a bone stock 09 and it is almost as quick as my buddies 07 with s1 software, CAI, and cat-back. He has a little more up top than me but I have just as much down low as he does. If I had the same mods he'd be slower than me.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like great numbers. I've been waiting to tune my 2010 2.5L until ECU software options are available. After seeing the gains that United Motorsports and C2 are getting with ECU and SRI, I am looking forward to it. They're putting down as much to the wheels as a GTI does at the crank. Just gotta get support for the frickin ME17 ECU. But from what I hear they are close.

Anyways, thanks for posting. Always good to see real world numbers rather than speculation. :thumbup:


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

zev any major plans for your 2.5?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

turtles said:


> zev any major plans for your 2.5?


Wheels, brakes and suspension done. I am going to go NA this time. Really just waiting to see what happens with ME17 software for the 2010 and cam options. In any case, I'll keep all the mods to head (valve-train, cams, porting), headers, exhaust, intake and software. Looking for say 220 at the wheels. Just good daily driver stuff since I have the monster R32 turbo to satisfy my urge for fast. Are you on Golf MkV Forum?


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

zevion said:


> Wheels, brakes and suspension done. I am going to go NA this time. Really just waiting to see what happens with ME17 software for the 2010 and cam options. In any case, I'll keep all the mods to head (valve-train, cams, porting), headers, exhaust, intake and software. Looking for say 220 at the wheels. Just good daily driver stuff since I have the monster R32 turbo to satisfy my urge for fast. Are you on Golf MkV Forum?


i lurk around on golfmkv, dont post too much. watched your r32 build for a bit though, so i know your golf won't disappoint. :thumbup:


----------

